# كتب عن الطائرات



## saad_srs (3 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​اليكم اخوتي بعض الملفات عن الطائرات التي ساضعها هنا بعد اذن السادة مشرفي القسم والتي ارجو ان تكون مفيدة لكم


----------



## saad_srs (3 أكتوبر 2014)

واليكم هذه الملفات


----------



## omar_beyaty (3 أكتوبر 2014)

ملفات قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (4 أكتوبر 2014)

omar_beyaty قال:


> ملفات قيمة بارك الله فيك


تشرفت بمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## saad_srs (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليكم ايضا هذه الملفات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي المهندس / سعد - قد قمت بإثراء القسم بالكتب المفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (10 أكتوبر 2014)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> اخي المهندس / سعد - قد قمت بإثراء القسم بالكتب المفيدة بارك الله فيك




وبارك الله فيك 
اسعدني جدا مرورك


----------



## سلمان نبهان (13 أكتوبر 2014)

احسن الله اليك وجزاك الله خير ,,افتنا كثير لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## saad_srs (14 أكتوبر 2014)

سلمان نبهان قال:


> احسن الله اليك وجزاك الله خير ,,افتنا كثير لك الشكر والتقدير



وجزاك الله كل خير 
اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

hvala vam puno vrlo zanimlijvo


----------



## saad_srs (26 أكتوبر 2014)

you welcome


----------



## jamal_ (28 مارس 2016)

الله يرحم و الديك ، و يرحم جميع من تحب ، و يرحمك في الدنيا و في القبر و في الآخرة عنده 
و يجازيك بالفردوس 
اللهم آمين .


----------



## saad_srs (1 أبريل 2016)

jamal_ قال:


> الله يرحم و الديك ، و يرحم جميع من تحب ، و يرحمك في الدنيا و في القبر و في الآخرة عنده
> و يجازيك بالفردوس
> اللهم آمين .



ربي يحفظك اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الدعاء 
اسعدني مرورك الكريم


----------



## محمد19775 (22 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد19775 (2 مارس 2021)

كتب قيمة جدا


----------

